# Partition scheme error. Unknown special file or file system.



## Handy92 (Feb 19, 2016)

I install now FreeBSD by the own partition scheme. I want do few partition. Most important is /boot and /etc but after create partition table FreeBSD do not want to install system. It's back doesn't understand for me report;


```
error mounting partition /mnt/etc/: Mount: /mnt/etc: unknown special file or file system
```
 What type partition must have /etc/ if s set freebsd-ufs then is inpossible to mount... 

http://i.imgur.com/wJdSNkk.jpg


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't put them on a separate partition. If you do the system will not be able to boot.


----------



## Handy92 (Feb 19, 2016)

And how to separate /home partition? /home or /usr/home?


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 19, 2016)

Handy92 said:


> And how to separate /home partition? /home or /usr/home?



/home is just a symlink to /usr/home.
/usr/home is the "real" directory in which users' $HOME resides.


----------



## Handy92 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok, I do /usr/home


----------



## Handy92 (Feb 19, 2016)

I am after partitioning and installation FreeBSD. I must have windows for some programs, and I want to install it at second system (or in wirtual machne). I was save 50GB as free space and windows do not want to install on GPT partition because this is a GPT partition sheme and hardware maybe mot boot from this partition... Is any way to install it on this partition?


----------

